# Wachusett Thread (Former RSN Chat Room)



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

OK, at the request of Sky, I've started this thread, like the Sugarbush thread, for folks to talk about Wachusett now that the RSN room has closed leaving many homeless. :angry:   

Enjoy and welcome to AZ!  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2005)

When do we start the "Adirondacks" thread...?    :blink:  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> When do we start the "Adirondacks" thread...?    :blink:  :wink:



Hey, if we want Ghostie and his buddies we can get him  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :argue:  :flame:  :uzi:  :smash:  

:idea:  :beer:  uke:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXACTLY!!   :wink:


----------



## Sky (Jul 21, 2005)

HAPPY HAPPY

JOY JOY

*smirk*

Thanks Boss

Thanks Greg


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

Now get Dozer, Cubco, and crew in here :wink:


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jul 22, 2005)

RSN 'Dacks forum was one of the most entertaining board out there. It got nasty quite a bit but still entertaining.
Highpeaksdrifter,bring back Ghostrider!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2005)

No Wachusett folks?


----------



## Lostone (Jul 25, 2005)

The trouble is that if your meeting place was on the forum, it is hard to tell people, on the forum where to go next, when the forum is frozen.    

Also, as it is summer, they might have a lighter usage than during ski season.  

I know we'll have people coming back and looking at the forum and wondering where everyone went/


----------



## Sky (Jul 26, 2005)

Wa Forum transplanting is a very delicate art.  So far I'm the only survivor.

Lostone is correct on both accounts (summer and dead RSB Forums for anoouncing the exodus), but there is more to it.  SOme of the folks who feel comfortable in the Wa forum may not feel as comfortable in this larger forum, PLUS it's summer.  There were only a few constant players in that forum anyway.

I'm on vaca this week and am outside all day long.  So, I've been quiet.

Things will pick up in a few months.  By the time the leaves change color...or the first frost...skiing as a topic, and preparation for the upcoming season will fill the cyberspace.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm moving this one up for Sky and other RSN Wachusett folk!  Let's make this the next Sugarbush thread!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2005)

Pushing this up for Marc...


----------



## Marc (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks man, I appreciate it.  Yeah fellow Wachusett-.. um... -ites?  I guess?

Something to get a discussion rolling:

We all know how many complain and the downsides to Wachusett- here are my pluses, because not enough people talk about those:

The bar serves Wachusett Brewery beer.  Started by WPI alums, I now firmly believe every ski resort in NE should make this a priority at their taps.

I love launching off the toll road lips on 10th mnt and smith walton... not advisable on conifer unless its during off peak hours, the patrol does get pissed off.  I love the lips though so much, I've gone so far as to give the groomers special instructions not to grind them down too much, and one actually listened to me!

There no off piste, only a very small seeded mogul run, not a lot of powder, but they groom twice a day which feeds my adrenaline junkie/speed freak side.

And finally, this may sound bad, but lets face it, the average skill level is pretty low and going there makes you feel much better about your abilities (only to have your false illusions shattered when you head "up North" as we call it down here).


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2005)

I've heard some of the negative things about Wah, but let's face it, for the area it's pretty damn good.  The facilities were nice and the lifts fast.  As for terrain, well, it doesn't snow there as much and the crowds are big, so lots of grooming is a necessary evil.


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2005)

Location!  Easy access!  Hit it on the way to work mid-week.  I like the owners.  I like the ski shop on location.

I'm a "Homer" I guess.

We can talk more about it on the slopes.

Mark, you going to the Columbus Say sale?


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2005)

Yep, I'll probably be there... 

If I see a decent deal I might invest in some mid line all conditions ski.  Finally retire my old Rossy cut 10-4's to rock skis, which they should be.  Maybe I'll get one more season out of them, we'll see.  I have a pair of Volkl P50 F1 Energy's to back them up, which are great for carving, not so much in the bumps or jumps, too heavy.

I'd really like to find a pair of Volkl 7-24's, I've heard good things about them...

And they usually have good deals on double layer poly pro which I could always use more of... so who knows.

Hopefully Wachusett Octoberfest will be flowing, I can't get enough of that stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2005)

Pushing this one forward...any new improvements at Wachusett?  When we were there in *May* they were removing snowmaking lines and doing some excavating.  Any word as to what this was for?


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 18, 2005)

TB - will you and Mrs. TB be able to use the free ticket we earned back in May at the Wawa cleanup day?  If you can, definitely let me know when you think you'll be going there.  Only 30 min from my house, and I can probably plan a sick day with a little advance notice......


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> TB - will you and Mrs. TB be able to use the free ticket we earned back in May at the Wawa cleanup day?  If you can, definitely let me know when you think you'll be going there.  Only 30 min from my house, and I can probably plan a sick day with a little advance notice......



Hells yeah we're going to use them--her parents live in Worcester so we will be down during the pre-holiday period.  I'll be sure to drop a line...


----------



## Sky (Sep 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> they were removing snowmaking lines and doing some excavating.  Any word as to what this was for?



A quality rumor is...Wa is digging in their terrain features in their park(s).

Not sure to what extent.  They've been trying to get the permits for many seasons.  Apparently they finally succeeded.


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2005)

Sweet... something else for Marc to kill himself on...[/u]


----------



## learn2turn (Sep 19, 2005)

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/skiwa/

Looks like the RSN forum was up for a couple days and then is dead again.  There were a few posts from 9/13-9/18 but now there's no place to post once again.

I create a group specific to WA on yahoo but only a couple people have shown up.  Kinda ince having a group insted of a single thread as you can then have multiple threads on different topics.  Not much of a way to get the word out as people on the Wa site won't find it.

Cool airial picture though.

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/skiwa/


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2005)

Feel free to start other Wa threads in here...


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2005)

learn2turn said:
			
		

> http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/skiwa/
> 
> Looks like the RSN forum was up for a couple days and then is dead again.  There were a few posts from 9/13-9/18 but now there's no place to post once again.
> 
> I create a group specific to WA on yahoo but only a couple people have shown up.



HOLA L2T!  Just registered in your forum.  Great photo.

I haven't posted in RSN's forum lately.  Guess I better investigate and call Barb M from RSN.  What a shame they couldn't Beta test that forum in the time they were down!  *smirk*


----------



## Marc (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bump*

I'll hopefully be riding up to Wa on my road bike this weekend, and up to the summit.

It's a long ride (~90 miles round trip) but worth it.  And not as bad if I can find someone to ride with and share the effort.

I'll post some pic's and a trip report if it happens.  So far the weather looks agreeable.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2005)

Pushing this one up...


----------



## Sky (Oct 7, 2005)

It's pretty sad that the RSN forum is so bad.

In previous years...the Wa forum was totally populated by Columbus Day.  People would talk about going to the swap, asking the monitor about getting paid from the sale of dropped-off gear.

Pretty sad indeed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2005)

That's why we will continue the discussion in here!  :wink:


----------



## Marc (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bump*



Sky, did you make it up to Wa this past weekend?

I went up with one of my non skiing buddies and picked around the racks for a bit.  Most of the good stuff was gone.


There was a pair of Rossy Bandit B2's I considered briefly in the Shop, but the price, while fair was still more than I wanted to pay.




So we went up into the bar at around 3, only ones there, and they only had bottles... but we drank anyway.  And actually, 10 or 12 people wandered in and started drinking with us over the course of a couple hours.

Proud to start a trend like that.


 :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 12, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> There was a pair of Rossy Bandit B2's I considered briefly in the Shop, but the price, while fair was still more than I wanted to pay



Good thing, I dont think I have heard one good thing about those skis, there are way better skis in there catagory you can get


----------



## Marc (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, well I'm really waiting til the end of the season anyway so I can demo some pairs.


Just want a do everything.  Doesn't have to excel at anything.  Because I don't excel at anything.

Still want to demo the B1 and/or the B2 just for kicks.

But def. won't keep it to just that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry...after my experience, I'd have a hard time advocating for Wa's ski shop :roll:

Strand's is cool and was very helpful!  :beer:


----------



## Sky (Oct 12, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Sky, did you make it up to Wa this past weekend?



No.  :<

We didn't do much over the long weekend.  I ended up going to work on Sunday.  *dedication*

Anyway, I have not moved on any ski-re;ated purchases yet this year.  No gear for daughter yet.  None for Mrs Sky (she's actually not too bad off...but I was hoping to re-ignite her interest with updated gear)...and no season passes.

I missed Wa's best price....but for $20 more, I have until 9 Dec to purchase.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Sorry...after my experience, I'd have a hard time advocating for Wa's ski shop :roll:
> 
> Strand's is cool and was very helpful!  :beer:





Hard to screw up pushing buttons on a register isn't it?  


Anyway, I've never really dealt with their service guys so I don't know.

The 18-21 year olds that work retail in their shop will usually try to tell me what kind of skier I am and what kind of ski I need, but they're easy to brush off.


What happened to those kids anyway?  When I was in my 18-21 years I was full of piss and vinegar.  Now I've achieved the ripe age of 23 I've mellowed out some...

Anyway, Sky, yeah the season pass is still fairly cheap.  Nothing to pull your hair out over.  Don't let the man get you down.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2005)

Bump.....


----------



## Sky (Nov 1, 2005)

Boss....how nice of you to keep these threads bubbling to the top.

Pretty slow @ Wa.  THey've had their weekend events...but the chat room is pretty dead...and with temps like today's...it's hard to consider snow or snow-maiking!!

I saw that photo of Superstar on another thread in the zone.  :<

October snow is a fickle thing apparently.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2005)

Sky--

Cubco is in here and we need to get him in on this thread :wink:

Yes, 68 up here today in VT.  Can only imagine what it is like down there :roll:  

How did the Ski Swap go?


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2005)

High here was 65 today. If I know your location correctly, we're higher up than you (1,000'+), so it's kind of expected.

The warmth should go goodbye by next week. I'm kind of enjoying this. 65 isn't a bad temp when you know you can't ski for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Sky (Nov 2, 2005)

re: Cubco...he'll post eventually.  He haunmted Wa's site for a long time before he posted there.

Also...I think he's a bit busy pre-season, taking care of business so he can launch once the snow flies and his "work" at the local hill cranks up.

He's always busy from start-up through the holidays...then things get on a glide-path for him.

I PM'd him abouut RC's Cannon TR (and awesome video).  I called him the next day and he had seen the TR so....he's around, just not posting I guess.


----------



## Crock (Nov 2, 2005)

hey guys, I'll be a new comer to Wachusett this winter. I learned to ski at Killington, and have called that mountain my home for 6 years or so, but now that I'm away from home and at college, i can't justify driving to killington every weekend. So I bought a season pass to Wawa because I'm going to Fitchburg State college and it's the closest so i'll be skiing during the week a lot. I hear good things about their park, and that's mostly what i'm interested in. Any secrets you'd like to share? where is the best skiing on the mountain?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2005)

Crock said:
			
		

> hey guys, I'll be a new comer to Wachusett this winter. I learned to ski at Killington, and have called that mountain my home for 6 years or so, but now that I'm away from home and at college, i can't justify driving to killington every weekend. So I bought a season pass to Wawa because I'm going to Fitchburg State college and it's the closest so i'll be skiing during the week a lot. I hear good things about their park, and that's mostly what i'm interested in. Any secrets you'd like to share? where is the best skiing on the mountain?



Well, you're in for a big change :wink:  

K-mart is a lot different than Wa-Wa, but you'll be able to handle crowds and their impact.  Don't plan on much treeskiing...pretty much sticking to the trails.  Some bumps on 10th every once in a while (if I've got it right).  Lots of good grooming and good nightskiing.  Good place to ski.  Try Crotched as well.


----------



## Zand (Nov 2, 2005)

Considering you've been sking Killington for the last 6 years, Wachusett will feel very small to you (obviously). Wachusett is a very modernized ski area, much like Killington. The best times to go are weekdays and weeknights. There's no one there on weekdays and weeknights are only crowded from about 4-7. Weekends are a mob scene. 

Here is how I think each trail compares to a certain trail at K...

Conifer... Like Header. Crowded, intermediate trail that is all slow skiing. Probably the most popular trail on the mountain. When it's uncrowded, it's a great trail.

10th... Like Chute. Under the lift with some headwalls and probably the best conditions on the mountain. Usually not too crowded. Sucky bumps on skiers left midwinter. Warning: THEY SUCK!!

Smith... Like Mousetrap. Steep, icy on crowded days, and dumps onto a nice crusing trail. Good on a non-windy and non-crowded day.

Hitchcock... Like any of the Bear trails that were recently converted into parks. They ruined a good trail for a beginner park here.

Look Mom... Like Timberline... The Park.

Challenger... Race Trail.

Ralph's Run: Like Great Eastern. Long, winding, and pretty fun on an uncrowded day. The only difference... no trail crossings.

Monadnock is a small version of Snowshed and the Vickery Bowl is a small version of North Ridge.

The park is decent. Not bad for a MA mountain and they have over a dozen features. Hitchcock's park isn't much good. You need a $5 pass (good for the entire season) to use Look Mom. It's actually a good thing as it keeps the idiots away.


----------



## Crock (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks man, pretty good info. i look farward to skiing wa-wa, and maybe even meeting a few of the locals.  I know it'll be smaller, but i can deal. as long as I have ski on m feet, and snow to turn on, i'll be ok.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

*New at Wa for 2005-6*

The half-pipe had been dug-into the ground....in order to save snow....but it's not finished yet (ie, too close to the trees), and new snowmaking pipes to the summit should (?) mean more snow up there more consistently.

Best bet: Ski (weekdays) before noon, or nights after 8pm.  Otherwise, hit the bar!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

*New at Wa for 2005-6*

The half-pipe had been dug-into the ground....in order to save snow....but it's not finished yet (ie, too close to the trees), and new snowmaking pipes to the summit should (?) mean more snow up there more consistently.

Best bet: Ski (weekdays) before noon, or nights after 8pm.  Otherwise, hit the bar!


----------



## Sky (Nov 3, 2005)

Crock said:
			
		

> i look farward to skiing wa-wa, and maybe even meeting a few of the locals.



Welcome Crock!

I'm one of the Wa zealots.  It's a great place to keep your skills honed.  Definitely hit wa weekeday mornings if you can swing it.  YoYo runs on decent terrain and groomed snow.  It's a great way to get your fix until you can get to larger terrain elsewhere.

Hope you like the place.

Hope to bump into you there (but we won't see each other in the park pal).


----------



## Crock (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah definately. i need to meet some of you locals because i'll just be skiing solo.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2006)

So what's new at Wachusett?


----------



## Sky (Feb 6, 2006)

HEH!  Is this what's called a "bump"?

Here's what's up...the frickin temperature...and the Rain gauge.  :<

race league is going OK.  My inaugural season is filled with the typical stuff....turning right at the gate, wiping off as much speed and adding as much time as possible.  *smirk*

Ahhhh...but I have a good group of pals to guide me the pain.


----------



## hiroto (Feb 7, 2006)

*Great skiing Sunday*

I drove there reluctantly Sunday moring (my son is in 
the dev team) in the pouring rain but turned out to 
be the best day I had there this season. 

With superbowl and the weather, the place was almost
empty as expected.  Luckly as we arrived at the 
mountain, western edge of the rain storm has passed
and the rain stopped.  Wet chairlift was uncomfortable
for a while but we never got rained on, and I prefer
wet snow over ice.  I heared that the bumps were 
rebuilt Saturday and they were in great shape.  

Since the snow was soft and slop was empty, I allowed
my 4 years old daughter to go up to the top of the
mountain for the 1st time.  It was around 2PM and
we were the only one on Connifer.  She managed it
pretty well, said it was easy and went for 2nd.  

It was a great spring skiing day, sadly during
the 1st week of February.


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2006)

Son of a biatch.

When will they ever learn.


They insist on seeding those bumps when the snow is wet and the temp's are above freezing.  That means when we go back into a freeze cycle, like we are in now, they will freeze and become icy and crappy.  WTF.


If they knew anything they'd wait until everything was below freezing, blow lots of snow on that 150 foot patch, and _then_ seed them.

I just don't get them sometimes.

Well anyway, I still enjoyed my hiking experience there, last time I was up, hiking up one of the closed trails in the "Vickery Bowl" and skiing down.  Not too often you ski on a trail there and not see another soul.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll throw in my $0.02 of support for Wachusett, too.

For where it is and what they have, I really like Wa-wa. I try to get out there every week at least one night after work, and despite the after-school crowds which require a little patience until 7ish, I generally have a great time. They overgroom, sure, but given the amount of traffic it seems necessary. Plus, that evening grooming does a good job of chopping up any icing that happened as the sun set.

Very little beats getting out of work and skiing there on a beautiful 25-degree night under a full moon.


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2006)

I whole heartedly agree with you Michael, my only gripe is about their bumps.


I think the grooming is, as you said, necessary.  There have been a few times I wished they would just leave Smith alone, but the average Wachusett skier isn't interested in natural bumpy terrain, and I can appreciate that, being on that road myself not too long ago.

Just their mogul making is what kills me.  When they're good I can spend all night on them.  When they're bad I'm not smart enough to leave well enough alone and I go in a bust my balls on them.


----------



## Phildozer (Feb 7, 2006)

For my money, I wish they'd just scrap the moguls entirely.

Very few people actually use them.  Not sure if it is because they're "challenged" or there's not enough interest from the Wachusett customer.

They push most of the skier traffic to the section under the lift which then gets scraped down to boiler plate.

Still, all things considered, this isn't much to complain about.


----------



## Zand (Feb 7, 2006)

I think they should take them off 10th and put them down the side of Hitchcock like 2 years ago. They were in a perfect place, not icy, and most people could do them. 

As for leaving Smith ungroomed, that's totally up to the conditions. Too many morons ski there to totally bump up a trail.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, I recall those bumps as kinda being a joke.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be up there tomorrow to check things out.  They must have a hefty snow making budget anyway due to their location.  I bet the bumps have frozen already.


----------



## Phildozer (Feb 8, 2006)

Marc, 

Come on up tonight.  Sky's buying.


----------



## Sky (Feb 10, 2006)

Phildozer said:
			
		

> Sky's buying.



...and it was good.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2006)

Balls I shoulda went.

I went down to the firehouse instead for some training on incident safety or some bs like that.


Who needs that anyway?



These Wednesday firehouse classes are killin' me, you guys up there any other days of the week?


----------



## Sky (Feb 10, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> you guys up there any other days of the week?



I'd be up tonight except #2 son is in an improv thing in Boston tonight.  Looking at tomorrow night pre-snow....and Sunday night after digging out.

Let me know.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2006)

Sunday night is a strong possibility.  Last time it dumped there, sometime in November or something rediculous, they didn't groom Conifer (the only open trail then) and it was schweet.

Hoping they'll do that again.


----------



## hiroto (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.wachusett.com

Server Error

Hmmm, did they collapse under heavy snow


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 12, 2006)

Server's up just fine now. I was just watching the live webcam and the lifts are running with no lines at all. A friend of mine called and is heading there right now, but I looked out the window and there's just no way I'm driving the 50 miles it takes me to get there in this kind of visibility (none).

If it lets up, I'll go tonight. If not, I'm definitely there Monday night. I'll miss out on the best powder, but at least I'll get some level of skiing fix. 

(I'd go Monday morning but I have a morning meeting at work that I can't miss)


----------



## Zand (Feb 13, 2006)

So, anyone here doing the 24 hour Ski-A-Thon on 2/24? I'll probably go up after 4 and ski till 8 the next morning. Can imagine I'll be pretty tired after skiing 16 hours, but why not.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 14, 2006)

Ow. I can only do about 15 runs before my quads die. In fact, I did yesterday and it was sweet! I've progressed onto Smith-Walton and 10th Mountain successfully and am having a blast. I'm going again Wednesday night and will practice every other night I can get up there before my Sunday River trip first weekend in March.


----------



## Mark_151 (Feb 15, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> So, anyone here doing the 24 hour Ski-A-Thon on 2/24? I'll probably go up after 4 and ski till 8 the next morning. Can imagine I'll be pretty tired after skiing 16 hours, but why not.



I'll most likely get up there, probably about 2AM like last year, and probably standing in a lift line at that time as well.   Only at Wachusett.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2006)

So here is a question:  In the NELSAP room on Snowjournal, someone threw out the idea that the Crowley's should also lease Blue Hills and run that place as well.  What do you think?  Yea or nea?  

I say go for it.  Ragged is not putting much more $$$ into it and seems to have given up.  The Crowley's have more influence in the state...probably more than a NH company :roll:  Might be able to make some headway with some of the issues that they have there....mainly getting water for snowmaking, allowing them to blow more snow, expansion, etc, etc.


----------



## hiroto (Mar 15, 2006)

Wachusett is making snow tonight on Indian Summer and Sundowner.  Quite unusual to make snow this late in the season.  Good thing it is not raining anymore this week.  Last weekend was end of the season kind of condition and I was afraid that one ticket left on my 3peat card will be wasted.


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2006)

Wachusett always makes snow this late in the season. 3 years ago, they were still making snow in April. Not at all uncommon for them. They wouldn't let themselves shut down this early.

I was just watching the webcam. It's like in November when I was glued to it the week of Thanksgiving. Snow guns blasting, groomers tearing everything up, trying to find some snow in the base. Wawa is one of the best areas in terms of recovering from a huge thaw-freeze. I'm actually suprised they haven't turned on any guns on around the base area by the bottom of the quads.


----------



## Phildozer (Mar 16, 2006)

I believe it was too warm at the base last night for effective snowmaking.


----------



## subdude (Mar 16, 2006)

hiroto said:
			
		

> Wachusett is making snow tonight on Indian Summer and Sundowner.  Quite unusual to make snow this late in the season.  Good thing it is not raining anymore this week.  Last weekend was end of the season kind of condition and I was afraid that one ticket left on my 3peat card will be wasted.




They need the beginner terrain with coverage as there's a big inner city kids event going on this weekend. Wawa is pretty much finished with snow making for the season with the exception of a couple of brand new guns they're testing.


----------



## Sky (Apr 7, 2006)

Bump

I got a response from Wa re: the challenge.  TB, Tom Meyers (tom@wachusett.com) is your connection.

Also, I mentioned this thread withing AZ and advised Wa Mgt to give it a look.

Ergo...the bump.


----------



## Zand (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL, this thread'll probably just die until the ski swap, unless the Challenge comes through. Did I mention the weather today is similar to January 13th?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> I got a response from Wa re: the challenge.  TB, Tom Meyers (tom@wachusett.com) is your connection.
> 
> ...



OK.  Cheers.  

:beer:


----------



## jackstraw (Apr 7, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> :argue:  :flame:  :uzi:  :smash:
> 
> :idea:  :beer:  uke:



WHOA!!!

so that's what was going on over here before i landed!!!


----------



## Sky (Apr 7, 2006)

jackstraw said:
			
		

> WHOA!!!
> 
> so that's what was going on over here before i landed!!!



Jeez Jack, I had to hunt down Greg's original post to see what set him off.  Glad it wasn't me.

Zand, I'm sure you are correct...that the thread will whither and die.  Not enough RSN transplants from Wa...lots of trolls there anyway if you remember.

I just bumped this up in case Wa mgt opted to check out AZ in prep for the challenge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, let's keep it up here then :beer:

Any word as to when Earth Day Clean Up is?


----------



## Zand (Apr 7, 2006)

It's already been moved up to April 29th. Shouldn't go any further than that, the snow's pretty much gone already and this is the worst base they've had in a while. Unless it rains, it shouldn't be later than the 29th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> It's already been moved up to April 29th. Shouldn't go any further than that, the snow's pretty much gone already and this is the worst base they've had in a while. Unless it rains, it shouldn't be later than the 29th.



Thought I just read somewhere that they had a lot of snow and that it was hikeable.  :blink:


----------



## Zand (Apr 7, 2006)

Upper mountain maybe, but even that was down to about a 4-8" base last weekend, it's raining now, and it's supposed to be in the 60s all week next week. Anything that's left shouldn't be around longer. Last Sunday, besides a cat-track wide patch of snow to the lift, the snow was gone at the base.


----------



## Lostone (Apr 7, 2006)

> Zand, I'm sure you are correct...that the thread will whither and die. Not enough RSN transplants from Wa...lots of trolls there anyway if you remember.



I'm surprised.  I thought you had a pretty lively place over there in RSNland?

Good luck at keeping it going.  :wink:

All it takes is for a couple of you to come up with a question or thought every once in a while.  

:beer:  Good to keep the group together, when possible.  :beer:


----------



## Zand (Apr 7, 2006)

RSN did have a lively room, but it was 90% trolls that were all like "yo dude, "Choo-Choo" sucks". Those are probably the same people who cut the lines, throw food, and barrel down the hill like idiots. I think all of the "good members" of the Wawa community have made it here.


----------



## Sky (Apr 8, 2006)

Lostone...you are correct, it takes a few folks to keep it going.  Unfortunately, RSN has made it so challenging, many of the former lurkers have dropped out.  RSN really dropped the ball...if intentionally, how perfectly...if unintentionally, yoikes.

Zand...I'll take it as a compliment that as a former Wa RSN-er...and convert to AZ, you consider me one of the "good" folks. 

I wonder what Wa will do for a forum next year.  I wonder if they would link to AZ?  The "former" RSN advantage was to catch the interest of other resort forum posters...being able to jump within RSN from SUgarbush, to Wa, to Mammoth, the Chateau Relaxeau, etc.  AZ seems to offer that same capability...and so much more.  Well maybe not Mammoth per se...but certainly the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> AZ seems to offer that same capability...and so much more.  Well maybe not Mammoth per se...but certainly the Northeast Corridor.


Thanks for the kind words Sky. With the demise of RSN, and with SnowJournal losing some steam as of late, I think AZ has certainly emerged as the premiere forum to discuss Northeast skiing and riding. It's all of _you _that make this place what it is and for that I thank you...


----------



## Phildozer (Apr 8, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> I think all of the "good members" of the Wawa community have made it here.




Sky snuck in here too.

D'oh!


----------



## Sky (Apr 8, 2006)

Greg...your welcome.  Mutual Admiration Society member since April 05

Dozer...I'm so dissapointed in the failure of Mount Dozer to insist on the Catholic Schoolgirl Liftie uniforms again this year.  That's my question for the AZ Challenge to MD...."When" will MD step up?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2006)

Great question, Sky.  

My question is when the next six-pack will be installed at Mt Dozer?


----------



## Phildozer (Apr 9, 2006)

Put together a list of questions and I'll see that Mount Dozer addresses all of them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are a few to start :wink:

1.  What will ticket rates be next season?  

2.  How much are Snowcat rides?  Any new cats in the fleet?  

3.  What is planned for lift construction?  

4.  On average, how many days do you get on the glacier?


----------



## Sky (Apr 9, 2006)

With Kilamanjaro's snowfields vanishng, can Mount Dozer be far behind?

I saw a Wall Street Journal article about a rumored pending sale...any truth to that?  Will it be an outright "sale"...or will it be like Magic...a sale with a lease?

Will Doz-chat have a monitor next year?  The loss of last year's monitor (w/o replacement) resulted in a total troll haven.

When will Mt Dozer join the Mountains of Distinction program and offer discount tix to Wa pass holders?

Lastly, what can be done about the folks who smoke in the lift line?!


----------



## Zand (Apr 9, 2006)

Will the glacier stay open year round?


----------



## Sky (Apr 11, 2006)

Wa Cleanup day postponed to 6 May.  "Today's Photo" is a shot of the summet, showing 10th and Smith.  Mogul run on 10th still there...but the bare spots on the headwalls are clear on both trails.

I bet those bumps are soft today.


----------



## Zand (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, they still have more snow than MRG did when I was there. Come on Wawa, why didn't you open last Sunday again? The base is probably 100% bare by now though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Wow, they still have more snow than MRG did when I was there. Come on Wawa, why didn't you open last Sunday again? The base is probably 100% bare by now though.



Simple answer:  not enough paying skiers and riders :wink:


----------



## Zand (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone up for some hiking and skiing the patch on 10th? LOL


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 28, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Anyone up for some hiking and skiing the patch on 10th? LOL



he said patch....   hehehehehehehehe.....


----------



## Zand (Apr 30, 2006)

Heh, the picture almost makes it look like a snowmaking patch. I wish it said October 26th rather than April 26th.


----------



## Sky (May 1, 2006)

*Earthday Cleanup @ Wa*

Earthday Cleanup @ Wa is this Saturday.  I don't know if there's a back-up date for inclement weather...I've emailed mgt for the answer.

Otherwise...here's the quote fromt the "events" link.

Earth Day Clean Up- May 6th.

Help clean the trails, have a BBQ and earn a lift ticket. Registration 8am - 10:30.  (must register by 10:30 to recieve lift ticket and lunch)

I'll be there this year.  Last year I opted to attend #2 son's college graduation.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 1, 2006)

*wa wa*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words Sky. With the demise of RSN, and with SnowJournal losing some steam as of late, I think AZ has certainly emerged as the premiere forum to discuss Northeast skiing and riding. It's all of _you _that make this place what it is and for that I thank you...



New member, I'll be in next year on wa if you let me.....posted myriad wa related posts over on epic, same handle. Hooked up with some barking bears for some good days at wa. Hope to hook up with some AZ folks too....

See ya in the fall!

hrstrat57


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2006)

hrstrat57 said:
			
		

> New member, I'll be in next year on wa if you let me.....posted myriad wa related posts over on epic, same handle. Hooked up with some barking bears for some good days at wa. Hope to hook up with some AZ folks too....
> 
> See ya in the fall!
> 
> hrstrat57


Welcome hrstrat57.  You'll find that we're a friendly bunch over here as well.  Seems to be quite a few WaWa regulars here too.

BTW, feel free to introduce yourself in our http://forums.alpinezone.com/4938-new-member-introductions-thread.html.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks....I will!

Appreciate it!!


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2006)

Welcome hrstrat57!


----------



## Sky (May 6, 2006)

*Wa Cleanup Day*

Great day for a hike up the trails and a clean up on aisle 5.  

Cubco and I were the only ski pals to hook up.  We hiked up Smith to start @ just after 9.  We started cleaning in earnest near Upper Smith.  Not much trash on the steeps.  But the headwalls were loaded with the regular stuff.

Once we got to the summit...we really hit the trash pot.  We circled around the summit lift station and into the woods a bit to grap coffee cups and water/gatorade bottles.

We started down Conifer and ran into a couple saying they had filled three bags of trash each on their way up.  So we opted for Balance Rock.  Took a detour on an old paved raod that lead to the summit.  We enjoyed the breeze (and fewer Black FLies) and started back.

It was 1135 by the time we got back tothe lodge.  You could smell the food cooking.  *drool*  So we grabbed our free pass for next year, our BBQ voucher, ate on the deck and called it a day.  One gripe...the lift voucher is good till 24 Dec. A change from years past.  I don't do the cleanup for the pass...but it's good to have one on hand for a non-pass holder/visitor/pal.

?  Does any other mountain do this sort of event?  Seems like a great idea.

Spent the rest of the day in my own yard.  Finally swapped places with the Lawn Mower/ Snow Blower.  New blade ont he mower...changed the oil, and gave it a test run.

A good day.


----------

